# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Steel Patio Construction - fully welded trusses but bracketed to posts?

## freeman2015

I got a quote for a gable patio which the builder said was going to use  fully welded trusses but bracketed to posts. Is this correct practice?

----------


## ringtail

Yep. As long as it comes with the form 15.

----------


## intertd6

> Yep. As long as it comes with the form 15.

   It's doubtful he going to get someone from QLD to give him one when they are specific to your state.
generally though it should be engineer designed & certified.
inter

----------


## freeman2015

Thanks everyone for your inputs. Will make sure the plans are certified and council approved.

----------

